# FEature application confusion



## slash8118 (Jun 6, 2018)

I applied feature at 2oz/k rate using 1 gallon of water/k. Did not see any noticeable change the next day. I cleaned out the sprayer and dumped out the residual liquid left at the bottom of the sprayer on a spot near the back of my lawn and rinsed it out a few times and dumped that on the same spot. That spot I rinsed the sprayer out on is WAY darker green. It looks like what I expected for the rest of the lawn. So my question is... Do I need a higher rate of FEature, or do I need to apply it with more water?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2oz/k foliar or soil? If foliar with AS and how much?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My thought is that the water is just the carrier, so you can experiment with higher rates of FEature using a sufficient amount of water.

If your yard is getting enough water, I wouldn't think the amount of water vol used for FEature would matter, which bring me to my question. Your yard is getting enough water, right?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I know @Greendochas used this product in the past.


----------



## slash8118 (Jun 6, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> My thought is that the water is just the carrier, so you can experiment with higher rates of FEature using a sufficient amount of water.
> 
> If your yard is getting enough water, I wouldn't think the amount of water vol used for FEature would matter, which bring me to my question. Your yard is getting enough water, right?





g-man said:


> 2oz/k foliar or soil? If foliar with AS and how much?


Lawn is sufficiently watered  we've had some nice rain and I have irrigation

I wasn't aware we needed to use AS with FEature since it already has nitrogen in it?
Also yes, foliage app. How would you apply a soil app with the product?
Thanks!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It has ammoniacal nitrogen, not AS. I use AS in my mix and some NIS.


----------



## slash8118 (Jun 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> It has ammoniacal nitrogen, not AS. I use AS in my mix and some NIS.


Ok thanks. I can try that before I up the dosage. How much AS?

Also any more info on the soil app you mentioned?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't think there is a requirement to use AS with FEature. Whether you add additional N is optional. I don't think that answers your OP concerning why that one spot is darker green though.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use around 2oz AS after I correct for water pH. The AS I to speed up the absorbtion.

Since FEature is 10% iron, you could go higher than 2oz/M (0.2ozFe/M) to 4oz/M too. I'm mowing at 1in hoc, and that might have an effect (less is more).

Spirit 330 is also a 10% chelated iron. The label calls for 1 lb of product/M soil applied. But, give this a read: https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/6-7-Iron-Chelates.pdf


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I just applied FeATURE that I had for a while at 3oz/M. Lawns getting rather light green with the urea/tenacity apps and well see if color improves.


----------



## slash8118 (Jun 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> I use around 2oz AS after I correct for water pH. The AS I to speed up the absorbtion.
> 
> Since FEature is 10% iron, you could go higher than 2oz/M (0.2ozFe/M) to 4oz/M too. I'm mowing at 1in hoc, and that might have an effect (less is more).
> 
> Spirit 330 is also a 10% chelated iron. The label calls for 1 lb of product/M soil applied. But, give this a read: https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/6-7-Iron-Chelates.pdf


Thanks for the read. I don't seem to have any chlorosis going on at all, there is no yellowing occurring. I just have very very low iron levels. I sprayed a test section yesterday at the 4oz/k rate, with surfactant, no AS. No change as of this am.

I can only surmise at this point for some reason my lawn reacts significantly to soil applied iron but not foliar. I'm going to do another test by spraying the normal rate on a section and then watering it in immediately with a hose. This would not be ideal if it needs to be watered in each time but at this point I'm just trying to make some sense of the situation


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Let it see some sun. It is not immediate. Don't water it in (per the read).

I mixed FAS (Feature 3oz/2oz AS/M) yesterday for my reno. It started raining as I was mowing. I can't apply it today with a business dinner or tomorrow with soccer practice. I have never let it sit mixed this long, but hopefully it still works.


----------



## slash8118 (Jun 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Let it see some sun. It is not immediate. Don't water it in (per the read).


Ill give it a full 24 hours and some sun today before making final judgement.

I understand what the article is saying but I can't deny what I am seeing on my own lawn. The only area greening up is the area where my sprayer was cleaned out and got drenched with the leftover FEature mixture and a few gallons of water


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've noticed it darkening with 3oz/M 12 hours after app, well see how it looks in the morning after 24 hours. Had a slight rain 4 hours after application but I don't believe it was washed off.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Here's 3oz/m FeATURE with baby shampoo. 
Less sun in the last one but I'd say it worked well.

Before



24 hours after



Almost 32 hours


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just applied(in the dark) the mix I created on Tuesday (Feature 3oz/2oz AS/M) to the Reno area, but in the rush I forgot the NIS.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> It has ammoniacal nitrogen, not AS. I use AS in my mix and some NIS.


Wait, I assumed ammonium sulfate is a subtype of ammoniacal N.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I assumed it was Ammonium nitrate. I found the online label. It is AS. So I'm applying more AS to it that might not be needed.


----------



## ahmed11 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks man for the info


----------

